# meine Freundin im Bikepark



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mädels, 

ich muss mich wohl oder übel nochmal zu euch verirren, da ich Hilfe suche 
Es geht um meine Freundin. Sie fährt eigentlich ziemlich gut Enduro/Freeride. Schmale Singletrails - auch mit steilem Hang an der Seite (finde ich selbst nicht sooooo wahnsinnig angenehm, auch wenn es mich nicht stört) - sind für sie kein Problem. Auch Steine, Schotter,... nicht. Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, sie kommt - bis auf steile, technische DH-Strecken - fast überall runter.
Nun waren wir am Wochenende für dieses Jahr das erste Mal im Bikepark in Lenzerheide. Sie war schon ein paar Mal dort.
Und jetzt kommt wohl so ein Frauen-Ding, was ich nicht ganz verstehe - eine Bekannte berichtet nämlich von ähnlichem, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm.

Wir fahren los und sie war wie ausgewechselt: scheinbar total verkrampft, panisch und hat sich direkt in der ersten Kurve lang gemacht. Nach kurzer Erholung ging es weiter. so 300 m. Dann kam die Stelle, wo sie mal von nem Bekannten ausversehen (nicht einsehbar) überdampfwalzt wurde (war nix passiert) und hat sich direkt nochmal hingelegt - ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Ursache und besonders Auslöser noch immer unbekannt. 
Sie ist ab dort die Forststrasse nach unten gefahren. Auf halbem Weg hat sie sich aber entschieden, doch lieber n Singletrail (schwerer als die Blueline im Park) zu nehmen 
Entgegen meiner Empfehlung in Hinblick auf die Psyche fürs nächste Mal hat sie damit ihr Bikeabenteuer für das WE beendet. 

Offenbar stressen sie andere Fahrer im Park. Warum kann ich nicht sagen und auch nicht so recht verstehen. Was kann man dagegen tun?

Letztes Jahr lief es recht ähnlich ab. 2mal gefahren, "nicht so toll". Am Ende der Saison nochmal von ganz oben - ging auch nicht. Irgendwann war sie dann von sich selbst so genervt, dass sie dann "einfach gefahren" ist und dann ging es komischer Weise, als hätte sie nie etwas anderes gemacht 
Nun stehen wir wieder am Anfang. Ich denke ich spreche im Namen von uns beiden, wenn ich sage, dass wir gern die ersten 99% der Saison überspringen und gleich "richtig" fahren würden. 

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Was kann man tun, damit man da einen freien Kopf bekommt?
Fahrtechnisch beherrscht sie, wenigstens in der Theorie, mehr als die meisten anderen im Park, aber steht sich selbst im Weg es anzuwenden. 

Ich bin für jedes Bisschen Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2015)

Hat sie Angst, von hinten übern Haufen gefahren zu werden?
Oder will sie anderen schnelleren Fahrern nicht im Weg sein und wird deshalb nervös?
Oder stellt sie sich in Gruppen generell zu sehr selbst unter "Leistungsdruck"?

Ich hab mir gerade ein Video von der Blueline angeguckt, da ist ja wirklich so garnix drin 

Wenn sie Schiss hat, umgefahren zu werden oder im Weg zu stehen, vielleicht könnte es da schon helfen, wenn du (natürlich mit angemessenem Abstand) hinter ihr fährst, und ihr so mental "den Rücken frei hältst"?
Oder vielleicht lieber erst mal die Wochenenden aussuchen, an denen im Park nicht ganz so viel los ist, um ein wenig Druck wegzunehmen. Ggf vielleicht mal an einem Wochentag, sofern ihr einen Park in der Nähe habt, der auch unter der Woche geöffnet hat?
Ansonsten... wenn man sich selbst unter Druck setzt, gibt's eigentlich keine wirkliche Empfehlung. Tief durchatmen und ähnliches Psychogeschwurbsel vielleicht  Das kann der "Betroffene" eigentlich nur selbst in den Griff gekommen, indem er/sie sich lockerer macht und einfach mal auf alle anderen pfeift. Leichter gesagt als getan.
Ob es so hilfreich ist, das Ganze zu erzwingen? Du sagst ja schon selbst, sie ist dann verkrampft und produziert dadurch auch noch Stürze. Wenn sich die schlechte Performance auf dem Bike und die Stürze im Kopf als zusätzliche Blockade festsetzen, führt das wahrscheinlich eher zu noch mehr Stress. Daraus wird dann zwangsläufig eine selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.

Und wenn's im Bikepark halt doch nicht sein soll... muss man ja nicht zwingend machen!
Wenn es so einen großen Stress auslöst, und sich mehrfach in der Form wiederholt, dann fahrt halt einfach auf einsamen Trails. Auch da kann man teils Gondeln benutzen, wenn man nicht immer selber hochtrampeln will.
Ich persönlich mag Parks auch nicht mehr besonders gern. Erstens fahr ich lieber schwierig+langsam als schnell, und zweitens hab ich Massenveranstaltungen nicht gern. Ja mei, dann lass ich's halt und hab wo anders meinen Spaß. Die Parks zum überwiegenden Teil links liegen zu lassen hat mir bisher nicht geschadet und wird's auch weiterhin nicht tun.
Wenn mir jemand dicht am Hinterrad klebt, werde ich übrigens auch nervös, egal auf welchem Weg. Ich versuch dann immer, für den anderen mitzudenken und mach mir selber Stress, jetzt ja nicht unüberlegt zu bremsen oder ja keine seltsame Linie zu wählen mit der der andere (der ja nur mein Hinterrad sehen kann) nicht klar kommen könnte. Besonders beliebt sind laute Freiläufe  Ja, ich glaub das ist wirklich ein Frauending, abschalten kann ich's irgendwie nicht. Bei so einer Situation gibt's dann am nächsten Haltepunkt einfach einen Anschiss, dass der Betreffende mehr Abstand halten soll, oder wenn's der Trail hergibt fahr ich kurz an die Seite und lass denjenigen vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hat sie Angst, von hinten übern Haufen gefahren zu werden?


ja


scylla schrieb:


> Oder will sie anderen schnelleren Fahrern nicht im Weg sein und wird deshalb nervös?


ja


scylla schrieb:


> Oder stellt sie sich in Gruppen generell zu sehr selbst unter "Leistungsdruck"?


auch ja 


scylla schrieb:


> wenn du (natürlich mit angemessenem Abstand) hinter ihr fährst, und ihr so mental "den Rücken frei hältst"?


habe ich vorgeschlagen, wurde abgelehnt. aber ich denke, das wird wohl vielleicht erstmal am meisten bringen, danke 


scylla schrieb:


> an denen im Park nicht ganz so viel los ist


es waren samstag schon nicht soooo viele. aber in lenzerheide hats viele gute fahrer und viele poser. wir kamen gar nicht bis zur blue line, sondern sind nur das erste stück gefahren, dass sich alle teilen (ausser die 5%, die die dh-strecke von oben fahren)


scylla schrieb:


> an einem Wochentag


sie pendelt à 90min. da müsste sie mal frei nehmen :/


scylla schrieb:


> sofern ihr einen Park in der Nähe habt, der auch unter der Woche geöffnet hat


wir haben viele parks und endlos viele trails in der nahen umgebung, das ist nicht das problem


scylla schrieb:


> Das kann der "Betroffene" eigentlich nur selbst in den Griff gekommen, indem er/sie sich lockerer macht und einfach mal auf alle anderen pfeift. Leichter gesagt als getan.


sie macht sich halt wegen ALLEM und IMMER stress. und das wird auch nicht besser. das geht bis zum ereignis X und dann ist es sofort wie weggeblasen. ereignis X wäre auch hier herbeizuführen... 

wir sind ja schon in einigen parks ohne probleme gefahren und sonst klappts ja auch. klar, wären singletrails mit gondelunterstützung für uns kein problem und easy möglich. aber ich fahre eben auch gern park (sie früher ja auch, z.b. am geisskopf) und mir gehts da auch etwas ums prinzip. ich möchte ja auch nicht, dass sie sich selbst für etwas im weg steht, das ihr eigentlich spass macht 


//edit: zu beiden besagten stürzen war niemand da, der ihr hätte bedrohlich erscheinen können. beim 2. war ich vielleicht etwas langsam vor ihr, da ich annahm, sie wäre langsamer und ich wollte "warten"


----------



## Mx343 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würde das nicht als spezielles Frauen Ding abtun, mir gehts nämlich teilweise so wie deiner Freundin.
Ich bin vor gut einem Jahr das erste mal relativ heftig mit meinem DH gestürzt (dafür das es komplett neu war und ich gerade erst angefangen hatte mit dem Fahren). Hechtsprung über den Lenker beim Table fahren mit leichter Schädelprellung, geprelltem Handgelenk und Schürfwunden.
Seit diesem Tag hab ich auch eine kleine Blockade im Kopf und immer ein anderes Gefühl im Magen als wenn ich auf das normale Rad steige.

Was mir bisher ganz gut geholfen hat (außer Zeit natürlich) war es mit anderen Leute in den Bikepark zu fahren als die die damals bei dem Sturz dabei waren.
Bin das letzte mal in Bad Wildbad auch 4 mal gestürzt, wovon 3 total dämlich waren (in der Kurve weggerutscht, durch den Anlieger gestoplert, vom Table gefallen) und sogar bei meinem Abflug durch den geplatzen Reifen war ich viel entspannter als letztes Jahr noch in Beerfelden.

Was der Grund ist kann dir eigentlich nur deine Freundin sagen, evtl. liegt es wirklich an dem Erlebnis mit dem überwalzen. Oder sie versucht es zu erzwingen um mit dir und der restlichen Gruppe mitzuhalten und verkrampft dadurch zu viel.

Falls sie entspannter fahrt wenn ihr nur zu 2 seit, dann macht mal ein WE Bikepark ohne Freunde/Bekannte, evtl. vlt. auch ein komplett anderer Bikepark.
Oder falls sie auch zu sehr verkrampft wenn ihr nur zu zweit seit, dann schlag ihr doch mal ein Ladies only Camp/WE in einem Bikepark vor. 

Ich hoffe ich darf hier auch posten als nicht Frau.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht als spezielles Frauen Ding abtun, mir gehts nämlich teilweise so wie deiner Freundin.
> Ich bin vor gut einem Jahr das erste mal relativ heftig mit meinem DH gestürzt (dafür das es komplett neu war und ich gerade erst angefangen hatte mit dem Fahren). Hechtsprung über den Lenker beim Table fahren mit leichter Schädelprellung, geprelltem Handgelenk und Schürfwunden.
> Seit diesem Tag hab ich auch eine kleine Blockade im Kopf und immer ein anderes Gefühl im Magen als wenn ich auf das normale Rad steige.
> 
> ...



Das hätte ich sagen sollen: der Rest der Gruppe bestand aus: mir.
Das mit dem Ladies Camp ist in Planung. Aber noch nicht ausgereift. "Die anderen können das alle schon viel besser." "Die lachen da." "Und dann müssen die immer auf mich warten."
Das Überwalzen ist schon so ein 95%-Faktor. Und so ein Bikepark in den Alpen ist auch was ganz anderes als der Geisskopf oder BF oder Steinach oder so. Man steht da auf nem riesigen Berg, kann ins Tal schauen und denkt "da muss ich erstmal wieder unten ankommen".
Und dann noch das Bike. Sie hat ein total geiles SX Trail, seit dem WE "liebevoll" das "blaue Monster" genannt, und redet sich ein, es wäre nicht gut für sie. Mein Enduro Expert Evo (welches der Nachfolger davon ist und sich fast identisch fährt) ist hingegen "total super". Ich habe aber wenig Interesse, dass sie das den Felshang runterkullert... Aber ich denke sie weiss selbst, dass das Käse ist und wollte das alles in nem Moment der Verzweiflung nur dramatisieren


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2015)

Na wenn der riesen Berg eine psychische Blockade ist und den Stress verstärkt, dann steigt halt mal bei der Mittelstation aus (sofern es das gibt) oder geht tatsächlich mal wieder an den Geisskopf oder einen anderen "kleineren" Park.
Wenn sie sich eh schon Druck macht, solltest du versuchen, den Druck so gut wie möglich wegzunehmen, bis sie sich sicher genug fühlt, um den Stress von sich aus freiwillig zu erhöhen.

Meistens ist der eigene Partner auch nicht gerade der beste Ratgeber. Es kann ja alles gut gemeint und richtig sein, aber man kennt sich einfach gegenseitig zu gut und hat zu wenig Hemmungen voreinander.
Überrede sie mal, was ohne dich zu tun. Vielleicht wirklich mal auf ein Ladies-Event. Frauen setzten sich gegenseitig deutlich weniger unter Leistungsdruck, dort kommt es allermeistens nicht darauf an, wer das bessere Rad hat, die stylischeren Klamotten, oder wer schneller den Berg unten ist. Auslachen ist schon mal gar nicht und passiert auch nicht. Ein weitverbreiteter Effekt in Damengruppen ist eher, dass jede die langsamste sein will, da wird sich dann schon fast darüber gezofft, wer es schlechter kann als alle anderen  Auch nicht gerade "gut", aber vielleicht genau das, was nötig ist, um deiner Freundin mal den Druck komplett wegzunehmen.
Außerdem mag man vor fremden Menschen nicht so hemmungslos rumpienzen wie vor dem eigenen Partner. Da beißt man sich halt nach dem Sturz auf die Lippen und fährt einfach weiter, anstatt erst mal aufs Rad zu schimpfen und dann den Feldweg runter zu rollen... und dann merkt man, dass es doch gar nicht so schlimm war wie man gedacht hat, und schwups ist die Blockade verschwunden.

PS: da ihr Problem ja eher ein psychisches als ein fahrtechnisches zu sein scheint, macht imho ein Fahrtechnik-Event eher nicht so viel Sinn. Nicht, dass sie sich beim Üben noch mehr unter Druck gesetzt fühlt (Vorführeffekt ect) und dann noch mehr verkrampft. Lieber irgendein Wochenend-Trailcamp mit Fokus auf Fahren, nicht auf Fahrtechnik und Üben.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Es geht um meine Freundin. Sie fährt eigentlich ziemlich gut Enduro/Freeride. Schmale Singletrails - auch mit steilem Hang an der Seite (finde ich selbst nicht sooooo wahnsinnig angenehm, auch wenn es mich nicht stört) - sind für sie kein Problem. Auch Steine, Schotter,... nicht. Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, sie kommt - bis auf steile, technische DH-Strecken - fast überall runter.
> Nun waren wir am Wochenende für dieses Jahr das erste Mal im Bikepark in Lenzerheide. Sie war schon ein paar Mal dort.
> ....
> ...



Hallo bastifunbiker,

aus der Ferne ist es wirklich schwer zu urteilen, das klingt in Deinen Posts ziemlich komplex und irgendwie als ob sich Deine Freundin selbst sehr viel Druck macht und glaubt den Erwartungen nicht gerecht zu werden. Und am Bike liegt es wohl weniger, das sind so Schutzbehauptungen, kennt Jeder bestimmt auch von sich selbst 

Du schreibst, sie fährt sehr gut, fährt sie denn häufig? Oder hast Du sie einfach bei schwierigen Stellen schon als gute Fahrerin wahrgenommen? Wenn man sich Druck macht und verkrampft, dann kann Einen eigentlich nur noch die Routine retten.

Laß sie doch zeitgleich wenn Du im Park "rockst" mit ein paar Mädles am gleichen Ort Spaß haben.
Ab und zu trifft man sich, aber Jeder fährt sein Ding. Ist bestimmt besser als hinter ihr her zu rollen, das mögen Mädels eher nicht, wenn sie ohnehin schon denken, den besser Fahrenden zu behindern.

Ansonsten viel Fahren, Routine aufbauen, falls sie diese noch nicht so haben sollte. Fährt sie denn auch mal allein los?


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

Nochmal vielen Dank, du bist echt ne grosse Hilfe, @scylla  (Hoffe ich jedenfalls  )
Das Ding ist: wir wohnen bei Chur. Da ist das Angebot an Trails und Parks so gross, dass ich die unverhältnismässig lange Reise zum GK eigentlich nicht antreten möchte.
Also ich werde ihr wohl definitiv n Platz bei nem Ladies Event in der Umgebung sichern.

Ich glaube es ist fast egal, WAS das für ein Event ist. Der "Stein" muss nur erstmal ins Rollen kommen, dann geht das schon 
Die Fahrtechnikübungen werden ja in einsteigerfreundlichem Gelände praktiziert, in Bodennähe, und nicht auf einer Worldcup-Strecke 

Der Park beginnt übrigens erst bei der Mittelstation. Also höher -> Enduro



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Du schreibst, sie fährt sehr gut, fährt sie denn häufig? Oder hast Du sie einfach bei schwierigen Stellen schon als gute Fahrerin wahrgenommen? Wenn man sich Druck macht und verkrampft, dann kann Einen eigentlich nur noch die Routine retten.


Zuerst mal auch danke dir _
Sehr _gut sicher nicht - jedenfalls nicht, was ich als sehr gut definiere. Aber für ihre Menge an Erfahrung ist es wirklich super. Ich (der es wohl ziemlich gut einschätzen kann) traue ihr sehr viel mehr zu als sie sich überhaupt vorstellen kann - wenn es denn mal läuft, versteht sich.
Und ja, es gab Situationen, da hat sie technische Stellen sehr gut gemeistert - vor allem, wenn sie vorher nicht mit "Achtung" o.ä. gewarnt wurde, sondern "einfach gefahren" ist.


Votec Tox schrieb:


> Laß sie doch zeitgleich wenn Du im Park "rockst" mit ein paar Mädles am gleichen Ort Spaß haben.
> Ab und zu trifft man sich, aber Jeder fährt sein Ding. Ist bestimmt besser als hinter ihr her zu rollen, das mögen Mädels eher nicht, wenn sie ohnehin schon denken, den besser Fahrenden zu behindern.


naja. erstmal jemanden finden. Gut, in Lenzerheide fahren viele Mädels, da kann man sicher mal die ein oder andere fragen. Aber dann geht das mit meiner lieben wieder los "Die fahren viel besser.", "Die lachen.", "die müssen warten.",...


Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ansonsten viel Fahren, Routine aufbauen, falls sie diese noch nicht so haben sollte. Fährt sie denn auch mal allein los?


Eben DAS ist das Problem. Sie hat eine Menge Potential. Ein gewisses "Talent" ist schon vorhanden. Aber die Routine fehlt. Sie fährt halt zu wenig.

Was meinst du mit "allein losfahren"?



Mein "Lösungsansatz" wäre jetzt: Sobald die Gondeln ganz oben aufmachen, den Fokus auf abfahrtorientierte Endurotouren zu setzen und 1 Ladiescamp mitnehmen.
Wenn es dann mal läuft, gehts wieder ab in den Park. Ich denke, das wird dann kein Problem mehr darstellen. Was meint ihr?


Besten Dank schon mal


----------



## Jierdan (1. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> Also ich werde ihr wohl definitiv n Platz bei nem Ladies Event in der Umgebung sichern.
> [...]



Will sie das denn? Wenn ja, lass es sie doch selbst machen, wenn nein hats auch keinen Zweck. Aber ich versteh das, ich muss mich auch immer zusammenreißen um meiner Hübschen nich alles aus der Hand zu nehmen... Die Motivation muss von IHR kommen.

Insgesamt kommt mir sehr vieles was du schreibst SEHR bekannt vor. Ich glaube, Frauen denken von Natur aus mehr nach beim Fahren... Ich habs dieses Wochenende auch erst wieder verbaselt und sie die ganzen verblockten Spitzkehren rund um Blaubeuren runtergeschickt. Schlechte Idee


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ....
> Was meinst du mit "allein losfahren"?...


Genau das was Jierdan auch formuliert hat.
Die Motivation muß auch von ihr kommen,
sprich fährt sie - wenn Du z.B. mal keine Zeit hast - auch allein auf Trails?
Ihr wohnt ja im Paradies, da kann man am Nachmittag/Abend auch mal 2 Stündchen allein fahren.
Natürlich fährt man dann nicht die Dinge, welche man sich nur mit Herzflattern traut zu fahren aber man kann allein und in Ruhe immernoch genug Trails fahren und somit Routine erlangen.
(In dem aktuellen und eigentlich albernen Bike-Spezial für Ladies ist ein interessantes Interview mit Rachel Atherton "Gegen die Angst",
klingt irgendwie alles banal, aber sie bringt es trotzdem auf den Punkt.)


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Will sie das denn? Wenn ja, lass es sie doch selbst machen, wenn nein hats auch keinen Zweck. Aber ich versteh das, ich muss mich auch immer zusammenreißen um meiner Hübschen nich alles aus der Hand zu nehmen... Die Motivation muss von IHR kommen.
> 
> Insgesamt kommt mir sehr vieles was du schreibst SEHR bekannt vor. Ich glaube, Frauen denken von Natur aus mehr nach beim Fahren... Ich habs dieses Wochenende auch erst wieder verbaselt und sie die ganzen verblockten Spitzkehren rund um Blaubeuren runtergeschickt. Schlechte Idee


Ja, sie möchte eigentlich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Genau das was Jierdan auch formuliert hat.
> Die Motivation muß auch von ihr kommen,
> sprich fährt sie - wenn Du z.B. mal keine Zeit hast - auch allein auf Trails?
> Ihr wohnt ja im Paradies, da kann man am Nachmittag/Abend auch mal 2 Stündchen allein fahren.
> ...


ACHSO.
Nein, macht sie nicht. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich mehr Zeit habe als sie. Momentan ist sie unter der Woche von 6 bis 19 Uhr unterwegs. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Aber Sie hat schon Lust zu fahren. Und sonst fahren wir eben zusammen. Oder ICH allein, wenn sie "bedient" ist 

Danke, ich schau mal, dass ich das zum Lesen organisiert bekomme


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Mein "Lösungsansatz" wäre jetzt: Sobald die Gondeln ganz oben aufmachen, den Fokus auf abfahrtorientierte Endurotouren zu setzen und 1 Ladiescamp mitnehmen.
> Wenn es dann mal läuft, gehts wieder ab in den Park. Ich denke, das wird dann kein Problem mehr darstellen. Was meint ihr?



Denke, das ist schon mal sehr gut! Ich drück die Daumen, dass es klappt 

Noch ein anderer Gedanke:
Wenn sie nach einigen Touren ein wenig Routine aufgebaut hat, lad doch mal 2-3 "normalbegabte" (keine absoluten Cracks aufm Rad) Kumpels zu euren Endurotouren ein (hast du echt keine radelnden Mädels im Bekanntenkreis?). Am besten vielleicht auf wohlbekannten Trails, mit denen sie gut zurecht kommt. Damit sie zum einen sich daran gewöhnen kann in einer Gruppe vor- oder hinter jemand "fremden" zu fahren, und zum anderen, damit sie sich auch mal vorsichtig selbst mit anderen vergleichen kann. Wenn sie so gut fährt wie du meinst, dürfte der Vergleich ja nicht zu schlecht ausfallen. Wenn sie sieht, dass sie ja doch niemanden ausbremst, und dass sie nicht ausgelacht wird, wäre ein Problem ja schon beseitigt. Wenn sie dann vielleicht sogar noch von jemand anderem als von dir gelobt wird, weil sie eine schwierige Stelle super gemeistert hat, ist das toll fürs Selbstvertrauen.

Alleine Fahren... ist so eine Sache, die ich nicht zwingend als Indiz für Motivation sehen würde. Ich hasse es, alleine zu fahren. Es ist öde, langweilig, macht keinen Spaß. Das endet dann meistens darin, dass ich mit einem vollkommen unpassenden Rad ohne Protektoren irgendwelche blöd-steilen Sachen runterfahre, oder die Trails rückwärts hochkurble, also in Summe einfach bescheuerte Dinge tue, weil mir so hundslangweilig ist. Oder ich fahr gleich gar nicht los, weil ich schon von vornerein keinen Bock hab mich allein im Wald zu bespaßen.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass man mir mangelnde Motivation zum Biken vorwerfen könnte.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass du deiner Freundin was "aus der Hand nimmst", wenn du sie ein wenig bearbeitest, mal zu einem Ladies-Camp zu fahren. Deiner Beschreibung nach hat sie ja einfach nur Hemmungen vor den anderen Leuten. Da braucht's halt vielleicht einfach einen sanften Schubs, um das mal zu überwinden und sich zu trauen.
Klar gibt's auch den anderen Fall, dass "er" "sie" zum Biken bekommen will, obwohl sie keine Lust hat. Gibt ja hier immer wieder Anfragen in die Richtung. Aber den Eindruck hab ich bei deinem Geschriebenen jetzt so gar nicht.


----------



## Mx343 (1. Juni 2015)

Wie Votec Tox schon schrieb das Interview mit Rachel aus der Bike ist echt gut


bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ACHSO.
> Nein, macht sie nicht. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich mehr Zeit habe als sie. Momentan ist sie unter der Woche von 6 bis 19 Uhr unterwegs. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Aber Sie hat schon Lust zu fahren. Und sonst fahren wir eben zusammen. Oder ICH allein, wenn sie "bedient" ist
> 
> Danke, ich schau mal, dass ich das zum Lesen organisiert bekomme



Hab mal ein Foto davon gemacht.

Ja Zeittechnisch ist das dann unter der Woche nicht unbedingt optimal wenn sie erst um 19 Uhr heim kommt.
Aber setz sie doch mal dann für eine 1 Stunde alleine aufs Rad und in der zwischen Zeit kochst du schon mal für sie.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Alleine Fahren... ist so eine Sache, die ich nicht zwingend als Indiz für Motivation sehen würde. Ich hasse es, alleine zu fahren. Es ist öde, langweilig, macht keinen Spaß. Das endet dann meistens darin, dass ich mit einem vollkommen unpassenden Rad ohne Protektoren irgendwelche blöd-steilen Sachen runterfahre, oder die Trails rückwärts hochkurble, also in Summe einfach bescheuerte Dinge tue, weil mir so hundslangweilig ist. Oder ich fahr gleich gar nicht los, weil ich schon von vornerein keinen Bock hab mich allein im Wald zu bespaßen.
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass man mir mangelnde Motivation zum Biken vorwerfen könnte.
> ...


Wenn ich an Deine Winterpokalpunkte denke, bist Du wohl die am meisten motivierte Bikerin 
Und - ehrlich gesagt - erstaunt mich, daß Du allein zu radeln so öde findest.
Aber jeder ist verschieden und wie Bastifuns Freundin diesbezüglich tickt, können wir nicht wissen.

Ich fahre oft Zweit oder zu Mehreren Mtb und genieße es sehr aber ich fahre fast genauso gern allein. 
(Beides abwechselnd ist für mich perfekt.)
Da kann ich z.b. mit dem zu schweren Rad mit zuviel Federweg einfach mein Tempo fahren, meinen Rythmus finden und je nach Verfassung auch mal mit viel Adrenalin wo runterfahren, aber ich habe dann immer die Protektoren und sogar den FF-Helm dabei, genau aus dem von Dir angeführten Grund. Mir doch wurscht, ob das Jemand albern findet. Und ich sehe das nicht als Selbstbespaßung im Wald sondern als Genießen in der Natur, einfach mal Ruhe zu haben oder auch als Herausforderung neue Varianten zu erkunden, in Sackgassen umdrehen zu müssen, so fahre ich auch mal allein nach Klosters/Davos und teste Wandertrails mit dem Rad, da die Meisten unter der Woche keine Zeit haben und ich dafür mal am WE arbeiten darf. Niemals würde ich mich da langweilen, die Kombi aus sich zu verausgaben, dann aber einfach mal mit sich allein zu sein finde ich klasse. Ein Risiko zu verunfallen geht natürlich einher, aber das findet sich auch in einer übermotivierten Gruppe am Nachmittag am Ende der Konzentration...

Aber nun wird es fast OT, das muß Jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## berkel (1. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Dann kam die Stelle, wo sie mal von nem Bekannten ausversehen (nicht einsehbar) überdampfwalzt wurde [...]


Wo ist die Stelle? So wie du es beschreibst müsste das ja am ersten Querweg (Forstweg) nach der Anliegersektion sein? Aber was ist da nicht einsehbar? Es gibt da ansonsten nach dem Umbau/Erweiterung der Trails einige Stellen wo man aufpassen muss, dass man nicht die andere Fahrlinie kreuzt. Ich weiß nicht warum man das nicht anders planen kann.

Wenn das Hauptproblem andere Fahrer sind dann sehe ich auch nur die Lösung, dass du hinter ihr her fährst und sie abschirmst.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Wo ist die Stelle? So wie du es beschreibst müsste das ja am ersten Querweg (Forstweg) nach der Anliegersektion sein? Aber was ist da nicht einsehbar? Es gibt da ansonsten nach dem Umbau/Erweiterung der Trails einige Stellen wo man aufpassen muss, dass man nicht die andere Fahrlinie kreuzt. Ich weiß nicht warum man das nicht anders planen kann.


nein, am "steilstück" nach der S-kurve vorm Holzanlieger. also bevor es sich in prime und blue line teilt.
wenn man mit knallgas durch die kombination ballert, in den hang rein springt und plätzlich jemand vor einem auftaucht, der 25 km/h langsamer ist, bleibt nicht mehr viel raum 



Mx343 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Foto davon gemacht.


vielen Dank! 



scylla schrieb:


> Denke, das ist schon mal sehr gut! Ich drück die Daumen, dass es klappt
> 
> Noch ein anderer Gedanke:
> Wenn sie nach einigen Touren ein wenig Routine aufgebaut hat, lad doch mal 2-3 "normalbegabte" (keine absoluten Cracks aufm Rad) Kumpels zu euren Endurotouren ein (hast du echt keine radelnden Mädels im Bekanntenkreis?). Am besten vielleicht auf wohlbekannten Trails, mit denen sie gut zurecht kommt. Damit sie zum einen sich daran gewöhnen kann in einer Gruppe vor- oder hinter jemand "fremden" zu fahren, und zum anderen, damit sie sich auch mal vorsichtig selbst mit anderen vergleichen kann. Wenn sie so gut fährt wie du meinst, dürfte der Vergleich ja nicht zu schlecht ausfallen. Wenn sie sieht, dass sie ja doch niemanden ausbremst, und dass sie nicht ausgelacht wird, wäre ein Problem ja schon beseitigt. Wenn sie dann vielleicht sogar noch von jemand anderem als von dir gelobt wird, weil sie eine schwierige Stelle super gemeistert hat, ist das toll fürs Selbstvertrauen.


hehe danke 
naja das Problem ist: wir sind erst seit letztem Jahr hier. "meine Gang" besteht ausnahmslos aus Kerosininhalirendenvollgasadrenalinjunies, die nur Sturzflug kennen. Die einzige Bikerin, die ich kenne... fährt in der Gruppe mit  - und warten müssen wir eigentlich nicht 

Da ist meine Freundin wohl nicht sonderlich motivierter, als wenn ich mit ihr allein fahre.

Finde das mit dem Solo-Fahren auch nicht so. Ich selbst fahre auch fast nie allein - schon weil ich so gut wie nie in Verlegenheit dafür komme. Sie hat ja auch keinen Grund das zu tun. 



nochmal danke ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (1. Juni 2015)

hmmmm... Also ehrlich gesagt klingt mir das alles danach, als würde sie nicht unbedingt wegen ihr selbst fahren, sondern wegen dir. Dir zulieben, um dich glücklich zu machen.
Dann macht es auch Sinn dass sie lieber mit dir allein im Wald ist, und es dann auch wie von alleine läuft.


----------



## Mx343 (1. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hehe danke
> naja das Problem ist: wir sind erst seit letztem Jahr hier. "meine Gang" besteht ausnahmslos aus Kerosininhalirendenvollgasadrenalinjunies, die nur Sturzflug kennen. Die einzige Bikerin, die ich kenne... fährt in der Gruppe mit  - und warten müssen wir eigentlich nicht
> 
> Da ist meine Freundin wohl nicht sonderlich motivierter, als wenn ich mit ihr allein fahre.
> ...



Das hört sich jetzt vlt. etwas blöd an aber evtl. wäre es wirklich das beste wenn sie alleine biken geht, zumindest mal solange bis sie wieder komplett entspannt biken kann.

Die Kerosininhalirendenvollgasadrenalinjunkies bewirken ja ehr das sie die Lust am biken verliert.
Und so wie es ja scheint ist es auch nicht ganz so entspannt wie du dir das wünscht wenn ihr zu zweit unterwegs seid.

Für mich persönlich gibt es einen entscheidenden Grund zum alleine fahren, man ist entspannter weil man nur sich hat und somit sich nicht unter Druck setzen muss oder das Gefühl hat das man jemanden ausbremst.

Rede einfach mal mit ihr und mach ihr den Vorschlag mit dem Ladys Camp, oder sie könnte ja auch im IBC nach Schweizer Mädels suchen für Touren.
Wenn ihr zusammen fahrt lass sie die Tour machen und richte dich nach ihrem Tempo (das sie praktisch der Guide ist), oder schlage ihr halt mal vor das sie die eine oder andere Tour alleine fährt (auch wenns nur 1h unter der Woche ist) und du ihr dann soweit alles an anderen Tätigkeiten/Aufgaben abnimmst das sie sich voll auf die Stunde "abschalten" einlassen kann.

Wenn sie wirkich biked des bikens willens wird sie auch alleine fahren und versuche bloß nicht sie zu etwas zu drängen.
Das meint man evtl. garnicht so oder es fällt einem selbst nicht so auf, aber der gegenüber fasst das so auf. Was dann evtl. auch zu Trotzreaktionen führen kann (siehe das Bike ist doof).

Vorallem wird es wohl ehr in kleinen Schritten passieren, wenn man nicht jeden Tag auf dem Rad sitzt. Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung. ^^


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Juni 2015)

Mit andere Frauen im Bikepark - das funktioniert am besten.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Das hört sich jetzt vlt. etwas blöd an aber evtl. wäre es wirklich das beste wenn sie alleine biken geht, zumindest mal solange bis sie wieder komplett entspannt biken kann.
> 
> Die Kerosininhalirendenvollgasadrenalinjunkies bewirken ja ehr das sie die Lust am biken verliert.
> Und so wie es ja scheint ist es auch nicht ganz so entspannt wie du dir das wünscht wenn ihr zu zweit unterwegs seid.
> ...


also ich glaube, ich wurde falsch verstanden, oder es gab einen punkt, wo das ganze in die falsche richtung ging.
wir können schon entspannt zusammen fahren und machen auch touren, was 0 problem darstellt. das macht sie auch offensichtlich gern.
es geht nur um die blockade im bikepark. man muss jetzt nicht zwangsläufig den spass am biken oder die befehlsgewalt in der beziehung in frage stellen 

aber ich glaube die ladies hier haben das schon recht gut erfasst und gut geholfen


----------



## Mx343 (1. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> also ich glaube, ich wurde falsch verstanden, oder es gab einen punkt, wo das ganze in die falsche richtung ging.
> wir können schon entspannt zusammen fahren und machen auch touren, was 0 problem darstellt. das macht sie auch offensichtlich gern.
> es geht nur um die blockade im bikepark. man muss jetzt nicht zwangsläufig den spass am biken oder die befehlsgewalt in der beziehung in frage stellen



Ah ok ja kann durchaus sein das ich das falsch interpretiert habe.
Naja wenn es auf den Touren ja keine Probleme gibt dann liegts ehr am Park.
Also entweder ein Ladys Camp im Park besuchen oder sie ist evtl. nicht so der große Fan von Bikeparks.

Um mal deine Frage aus dem ersten Post aufzugreifen.
"Offenbar stressen sie andere Fahrer im Park. Warum kann ich nicht sagen und auch nicht so recht verstehen. Was kann man dagegen tun?"

Du kannst da ehr weniger tun, das muss von ihr selbst kommen. Du musst auch nicht den Grund verstehen. In gewisser Weise ist das im Park fahren ja eine Stresssituation für sie. Für dich hingegen scheint es ja pure Entspannung/Freude zu sein. Also entweder nimmt sie das Problem selbst in Angriff mit welchen Mitteln auch immer, oder aber sie mag vlt. gar keine Parks und fährt lieber Trails ohne die Parkposer und Rambos.


----------



## swe68 (1. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, ihr fehlt das Erfolgserlebnis, von dem aus sie sich weiterentwickeln kann....
Noch etwas @bastifunbiker Hast Du ihr auch mal gesagt, dass Du sie für talentiert hältst und das sie so schnell so viel gelernt hat?
Und: Wie kann man sie motivieren? Das ist bei jedem Menschen sehr individuell. Meinem Liebsten ist es zum Beispiel wichtig, sich mit anderen zu messen. Ich finde das schrecklich, mich motiviert man am besten, in dem man mir sagt, wie toll das ist, dass ich Punkt X erreicht habe und dass Punkt Y so auf jeden Fall super von mir zu machen ist. Motivation ist in jedem Fall wichtig, denn das bringt Selbstbewusstsein und nimmt damit Druck raus.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, ihr fehlt das Erfolgserlebnis, von dem aus sie sich weiterentwickeln kann....
> Noch etwas @bastifunbiker Hast Du ihr auch mal gesagt, dass Du sie für talentiert hältst und das sie so schnell so viel gelernt hat?
> Und: Wie kann man sie motivieren? Das ist bei jedem Menschen sehr individuell. Meinem Liebsten ist es zum Beispiel wichtig, sich mit anderen zu messen. Ich finde das schrecklich, mich motiviert man am besten, in dem man mir sagt, wie toll das ist, dass ich Punkt X erreicht habe und dass Punkt Y so auf jeden Fall super von mir zu machen ist. Motivation ist in jedem Fall wichtig, denn das bringt Selbstbewusstsein und nimmt damit Druck raus.



Ja,  habe ich. Sie glaubt mir aber nicht. "Das sagst du jetzt bloß so"...
Selbstbewusstsein ist eh so ein Ding. Obwohl sie sich davon eigentlich ne ganze Menge erlauben könnte 
ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## swe68 (1. Juni 2015)

ich denke mal drüber nach...


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juni 2015)

vielen dank, @Stephanie


----------



## black soul (2. Juni 2015)

also zu dem problem im park. meine liebste hat das auch immer gedacht. zu langsam,angst vor den chaoten, ich kann nicht und und und. 
alleine fahren halt ich auch nicht für sinnvoll. wenn sie gern mit dir fährt, ists ok. frauencamp ist ok, wenn sie will. dass sie dir nicht glaubt ist wohl ein phänomen welches unergründlich ist. ein lob von jemand anderen ist da wirkungsvoller. lass den park einfach weg. wir haben es damals so gehandhabt: ich geh ballern und du kaffee trinken. danach gehen wir gemeinsam eine runde fahren, im park , ich bleib hinter dir. bei uns hat das funktioniert. ich glaub das ist sehr individuell. lac blanc war zu meiner zeit nicht so sterssig wie heute manchmal. jedenfalls hört man das.
da für mich das thema erledigt ist, fährt sie immer im hinterkopf, wie schnell es vorbei sein könnte. ein ungeschickter sturz und alles kann vorbei
sein. ich hab glück gehabt.
ok.zurück. 
macht euch selbst kein stress, ihr wohnt in der oberklasse. park hin oder her. ich meine es muss nicht, kann aber
gruss BS

@swe68  du bist eh so ein motivationswunder. ich hoffe dir gehts gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (2. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ja,  habe ich. Sie glaubt mir aber nicht. "Das sagst du jetzt bloß so"...
> Selbstbewusstsein ist eh so ein Ding. Obwohl sie sich davon eigentlich ne ganze Menge erlauben könnte
> ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht.



Ich glaube, das ist auch ein typisches Frauenproblem. Keine Ahnung, wie viele Leute mir inzwischen gesagt haben, dass ich immer unter meinen Möglichkeiten fahre und endlich mal mehr Selbstvertrauen haben soll. Angefangen beim Partner über Kumpels bis hin zu Trainern. Das zu hören schmeichelt einem natürlich. Aber so lange man nicht selbst FÜHLT dass man es KANN, helfen alle warmen Worte nichts. Hier sind wir wieder beim Stichwort Erfahrung (es wird langsam ). Weiber sind da total dämlich.

Sich unnötig unter Druck zu setzen ist genauso ein Ding. Nicht vorfahren, weil man zu lahm für den Hintermann ist oder mal unerwartet irgendwo anhält oder ne Linie vergeigt, nicht mit der Gruppe fahren, weil die alle schneller sind und unten warten müssen (oder oben), sich deswegen verkrampft durch Passagen hetzen, die man eigentlich in Ruhe angehen müsste (--> Stress, kein Spaß, ggf. vergeigt = schlechte Erfahrung). Die Situation hat man bei einer zweisamen und entspannten Tour seltener. Im Park aber ständig. Da besteht dauerhaft die Chance, dass einer von oben angeballert kommt, was mental vermutlich direkt Stress auslöst. Gestresst fährt es sich wieder schlechter, sie wird unkonzentriert und baut in Passagen Mist, die sie sonst wohl kaum beachten würde (schon wieder schlechte Erfahrung, "ich kann ja gar nix, selbst an den leichten Stellen stürze ich" etc.). Der Unfall hat das garantiert nicht besser gemacht. 

Meiner Einschätzung nach muss sie sich im Kopf locker machen, was sich enorm einfach sagt - wie scylla aber schon schrieb - so ziemlich das schwierigste in der Umsetzung ist, da man es nicht forcieren kann. Zeit und viele positive Erfahrungen werden das bestimmt irgendwann richten können. Lady Camps & Co. wären jetzt nicht mein Ding, könnten aber ihr Selbstvertrauen etwas stärken, wenn sie dort feststellt, schneller als manch andere Dame unterwegs zu sein und auch die eine oder andere kniffelige Stelle zu meistern, vor der andere zurückschrecken. Außerdem werden da wohl auch die mentalen Aspekte eher mal analysiert und beleuchtet. Bei gemischten Camps wird das eher gar nicht erst thematisiert werden.  

Hättet ihr sonst eventuell einen Flowtrail oder sowas in der Nähe? Also schon eine angelegte Strecke, die auch zügig befahren werden kann, wo aber nicht nur flotte Jungs mit schwerstem Gerät am Start sind? Ggf. wäre das zum "Lockermachen" auch noch eine Option.


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juni 2015)

Der Runcatrail in Flims wäre ja nicht so weit weg von Chur und ist inzwischen überwiegend entschärft, jetzt sind da Brechsandanlieger anstatt verblockte Kurven wie früher. (Mit dem habe ich vor vielen Jahren auch mal angefangen, da kannte ich noch keinen Trail vor der Haustür, nur den Runcatrail in Flims und mußte mein Hardtail runter oft schieben )

Sleyvas hat es auch schön formuliert.
Und wie Bastifunbiker schreibt, fährt er auf einer anderen Stufe, hat zudem noch viel mehr Zeit zu biken, entwickelt sich somit immer weiter, da kann ein Partner mit weniger Selbsvertrauen schon verunsichert sein und auch das Lob abtun, gerade wenn sie eher selbstkritisch sein sollte.
Aber wir sollen ja keine Hobbypsychologen werden... 
Vielleicht solltest Du in Deinem Mehr an Freizeit im Park heizen und mit Deiner Freundin viele Trails fahren und das mit der Frauengruppe finde ich immernoch eine gute Idee. Ich verbringe die meiste Freizeit mit Männern und genieße es aber jedes Mal mit unserer Mittwochsnachmittagsmädelsgruppe zu biken. Frauen bringen einfach verschiedenen Fahrlevel entspannter unter einen Hut, es gibt keine "französischen Pausen" (der Erste hält an und wartet bis der Letzte da ist, um dann gleich weiter zu fahren) usw.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juni 2015)

Nochmal danke für eure Beiträge, @black soul, @Sleyvas und @Votec Tox 
Ja, der Runca steht eh auf dem Plan... wobei der stellenweise gar nicht mal so ohne ist - aber wenigstens ohne teilchenbeschleuniger . Das wurde nur verschoben, da wir eine Jahreskarte für Lenzerheide/Arosa (gilt auch für Singletrails) haben. Ich werde versuchen, sie Ende Juni im Women Skills Camp der Gehrig Zwillinge unterzubringen. Das findet auch in Flims statt. Vielleicht fahren wir ja vorher mal da.
Schön wäre es, wenn das mit dem Camp klappt und sie vielleicht sogar noch 1, 2 Mädels findet, mit denen sie auch so mal fahren kann.


Votec Tox schrieb:


> "französischen Pausen" (der Erste hält an und wartet bis der Letzte da ist, um dann gleich weiter zu fahren)


danke für die Erklärung. Ich hatte jetzt was GANZ ANDERES im Sinn


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juni 2015)

das war ja klar  
Aber der Bergriff ist beim Skifahren "üblich" und ich finde er paßt auch auf "bubelnde MtBler"


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juni 2015)

ich fahre schon über 20 Jahre Ski und habe das noch nie gehört  vermutlich, weil ich den letzten nicht verstehe   
nein, nein - liegt wohl eher daran, dass wir immer jedem Zeit geben, sich zu erholen 
Aber möchte jetzt auch nicht zu sehr vom Thema abweichen. Ihr habt mich eigentlich nur in meiner Vermutung bestärkt, dass es die Routine ist, die fehlt. Ich habe wohl "das erste Mal im Jahr" unterschätzt. Dann ab auf die Trails


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ladies Camp ist in Planung. Aber noch nicht ausgereift. "Die anderen können das alle schon viel besser." "Die lachen da." "Und dann müssen die immer auf mich warten."


+1
Ich habe gespannt mitgelesen... Aber leider war es bei meinen bisherigen (Mädels)-Ausfahrten immer: ja. ich war die letzte (zumindest auf Trails) und ja, die anderen konnten es besser. Aber gelacht hat noch nie jemand, immerhin .
Mich würde übrigens so ein "Profi-Camp" abschrecken.
Mittlerweile sehe ich es gelassener und fahre meinen Stiefel in max. Kleingruppen und mit Menschen, die ich kenne. Alles andere stresst mich zu sehr.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juni 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> +1
> Ich habe gespannt mitgelesen... Aber leider war es bei meinen bisherigen (Mädels)-Ausfahrten immer: ja. ich war die letzte (zumindest auf Trails) und ja, die anderen konnten es besser. Aber gelacht hat noch nie jemand, immerhin .
> Mich würde übrigens so ein "Profi-Camp" abschrecken.
> Mittlerweile sehe ich es gelassener und fahre meinen Stiefel in max. Kleingruppen und mit Menschen, die ich kenne. Alles andere stresst mich zu sehr.


Das ist es ja. Es ist doch scheißegal, ob es die anderen besser können. Es ist sogar gut. Da lernt man was. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wieso jemand lachen sollte. Schon gar nicht über jemanden innerhalb der Gruppe.
Ich kenne einige (semi)professionelle Fahrer(innen) wenn man die nicht auf dem Rad sieht, sieht man denen das auch nicht direkt an. Die sind ganz normal. Und bei so nem Camp erklären die einem auch "nur" wie man fährt. Ansonsten unterhält man sich normal und lacht zusammen - zum Beispiel über französische Pausen 
Also wenn das nicht gerade von TUI oder Neckermann organisiert wird, ist es sicher zu empfehlen - für jederfrau (Anforderungsprofil gibt Auskunft)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juni 2015)

Ich hab´s vor einiger Zeit schon im Vinschgau-Thread geschrieben: Mir ist genau das passiert, was deine Freundin abschreckt: Auf dem Tschilli-Trail an einer Engstelle gestürzt und so ein Spack plärrt von oben "raus da, verdammte Scheiße!" . Ich hab den Weg ja nicht blockiert, um ihn zu ärgern, sondern musste mich halt erst wieder sortieren bzw. mein Bike aus der Spur heben. Da hat man dann auf irgendwelche Veranstaltungen oder frequentierte Trails, die von "Downhillern" benutzt werden, echt keine Lust mehr. 
Übrigens ist in Saalbach echt entspannte Stimmung.
Ich erkenne mich in deinen Schilderungen übrigens auch wieder, ich kann´s auch nicht haben, wenn mir jemand am Hinterrad klebt, egal ob rauf oder runter. Anstatt zu versuchen, mir diesbezüglich ein dickes Fell zuzulegen, such ich mir lieber Reviere und Leute, wo das passt. Allerdings hinter Leuten herzufahren, die besser sind, mag ich schon gern, das gibt Selbstvertrauen.
Ich bin auch empfindlich, wenn jemand an einer schwierigen Stelle steht und pass auf sagt, oft würde ich da einfach drüberfahren, trau mich aber nach eingehender Betrachtung dann nicht mehr, irgendwie komme ich dann auf dem Flow.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich super gerne in gemischten Gruppen fahre, wie gerade bei einem Fahrtechnikcamp vom DAV. Die Jungs dort waren einfach super.  Und beim Spotten einfach vertraueneinflößender


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juni 2015)

Ladies Camp muss es nicht sein. One-on-one-one oder in einer kleineren Gruppe, wo eine Frau mitfährt, die was drauf hat, selbstvertrauen ausstrahlt und Sachen gut vermitteln kann, kann viel bewirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2015)

Spezielle "Ladies" Events sind wohl immer Ansichtssache. Ich glaube das polarisiert 
Die eine braucht's und die nächste kann damit gar nichts anfangen.

Ich glaube aber, dass Frauen-Gruppen vor allem für eher schüchterne Leute mit wenig Selbstvertrauen enorm hilfreich sein können. Einfach weil da anders an die Dinge rangegangen wird, mehr Rücksicht genommen wird, und Frauen sich gegenseitig viel eher aufmuntern und helfen.
Also in diesem Fall würde ich es unbedingt empfehlen.

Persönlich bin ich eigentlich fast nur mit Männern unterwegs und finde das auch ganz gut so. Aber so zwischendrin eine Ladies-Runde finde ich trotzdem immer wieder nett und lustig. Einfach wegen der Leute und weil's mal zur Abwechslung so ganz anders ist als die üblichen Männer-Runden.
Also einfach mal ausprobieren schadet sicher nicht.


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juni 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ladies Camp muss es nicht sein. One-on-one-one oder in einer kleineren Gruppe, wo eine Frau mitfährt, die was drauf hat, selbstvertrauen ausstrahlt und Sachen gut vermitteln kann, kann viel bewirken.


das funktioniert leider gar nicht.
oder vielleicht tut es das ja? aber es wird abgelehnt.



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab´s vor einiger Zeit schon im Vinschgau-Thread geschrieben: Mir ist genau das passiert, was deine Freundin abschreckt: Auf dem Tschilli-Trail an einer Engstelle gestürzt und so ein Spack plärrt von oben "raus da, verdammte Scheiße!" . Ich hab den Weg ja nicht blockiert, um ihn zu ärgern, sondern musste mich halt erst wieder sortieren bzw. mein Bike aus der Spur heben. Da hat man dann auf irgendwelche Veranstaltungen oder frequentierte Trails, die von "Downhillern" benutzt werden, echt keine Lust mehr.
> Übrigens ist in Saalbach echt entspannte Stimmung.
> Ich erkenne mich in deinen Schilderungen übrigens auch wieder, ich kann´s auch nicht haben, wenn mir jemand am Hinterrad klebt, egal ob rauf oder runter. Anstatt zu versuchen, mir diesbezüglich ein dickes Fell zuzulegen, such ich mir lieber Reviere und Leute, wo das passt. Allerdings hinter Leuten herzufahren, die besser sind, mag ich schon gern, das gibt Selbstvertrauen.
> Ich bin auch empfindlich, wenn jemand an einer schwierigen Stelle steht und pass auf sagt, oft würde ich da einfach drüberfahren, trau mich aber nach eingehender Betrachtung dann nicht mehr, irgendwie komme ich dann auf dem Flow.
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich super gerne in gemischten Gruppen fahre, wie gerade bei einem Fahrtechnikcamp vom DAV. Die Jungs dort waren einfach super.  Und beim Spotten einfach vertraueneinflößender


den hätte ich direkt vom bike getreten, das geht gar nicht.
öh "Downhiller"? Ich fahre auch Downhill, plärre aber niemanden an und benehme mich auch sonst 

meinst du, es ist besser, vor Schlüsselstellen nicht zu warnen, sondern einfach zu fahren?
Ich mein: theoretisch kann/soll/muss sie selbst schauen.



scylla schrieb:


> Spezielle "Ladies" Events sind wohl immer Ansichtssache. Ich glaube das polarisiert
> Die eine braucht's und die nächste kann damit gar nichts anfangen.
> 
> Ich glaube aber, dass Frauen-Gruppen vor allem für eher schüchterne Leute mit wenig Selbstvertrauen enorm hilfreich sein können. Einfach weil da anders an die Dinge rangegangen wird, mehr Rücksicht genommen wird, und Frauen sich gegenseitig viel eher aufmuntern und helfen.
> ...



Ja, ich denke, du hast den Kern der Sache noch mit am besten erfasst.
Es geht ja auch "nur" darum, wieder rein zu kommen... Wenn erstmal etwas Sicherheit da ist, geht das schon.
Habe den Eindruck, dass "häufige" Ratschläge etc. z.Z. die Verunsicherung noch steigern - ist das so?


----------



## Jierdan (3. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> meinst du, es ist besser, vor Schlüsselstellen nicht zu warnen, sondern einfach zu fahren?
> Ich mein: theoretisch kann/soll/muss sie selbst schauen.
> 
> [...]



Teilweise bestimmt! Ich kenne Stellen, mit denen hab ich meine liebe Not (bei mir macht da einfach der Kopf zu), meine bessere Hälfte fährt da aber einfach bravourös runter, weil sie das nicht weiß  Als wir das erste Mal dort waren fuhr sie vor mir und hat mein Rutsch-Stolpern da nicht gesehen *puh* *g*

Das ist wie mit den Leuten, die Nobby Nic fahren und damit derb ab gehen, weil ihnen keiner gesagt hat dass der Reifen nix kann


----------



## black soul (3. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> den hätte ich direkt vom bike getreten, das geht gar nicht.
> öh "Downhiller"? Ich fahre auch Downhill, plärre aber niemanden an und benehme mich auch sonst
> 
> du vielleicht, leider passiert das ähnlich öfters. eigene erfahrung. meine frau wollte danach gar nicht mehr in park.
> ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe den "Downhiller" ja auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich es ausdrücken soll. Ich meine Leute, die in Bikeparks oder das, was sie dafür halten, ihr Ego ausleben ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und vielleicht nicht den Weitblick haben, evtl. die Konsequenzen abzuschätzen. Wie gesagt, in Saalbach sind Massen von Downhillern unterwegs, die völlig entspannt drauf sind und denen auch keiner abbricht, wenn sie mal wo stehen bleiben müssen.

Ja, ich denke, es ist besser, nicht vor jeder Schlüsselstelle zu warnen. Wenn es natürlich gefährlich ist, also z.B. Absturzgefahr, dann sollte man sich das voher schon auschauen, aber wenn´s nur Wurzeln, ne Steilstufe oder was Verblocktes ist, würde ich da eher kein Tamtam drum machen. Vorausgesetzt, sie beherrscht es, in jedem Gelände anzuhalten und nach hinten abzusteigen, wovon ich in deinem Fall aber ausgehe.


----------



## swe68 (3. Juni 2015)

kurz, bin im Abflug...
Ich finde das Thema "Motivation" - also was treibt sie an - entscheidend.
Sie hat doch sicher schon tolle Dinge in ihrem Leben erreicht. Was hat sie zu dieser Leistung angetrieben, also wie hat sie sich motiviert, dieses Ziel zu erreichen?
Darüber soll sie mal nachdenken. Dann denkt sie nebenbei auch drüber nach, was für tolle Dinge sie schon gemacht hat -> gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juni 2015)

@Pfadfinderin war kein Vorwurf 
ich glaub ich sag beim nächsten mal generell nix und fahr einfach langsam vornweg...



swe68 schrieb:


> kurz, bin im Abflug...
> Ich finde das Thema "Motivation" - also was treibt sie an - entscheidend.
> Sie hat doch sicher schon tolle Dinge in ihrem Leben erreicht. Was hat sie zu dieser Leistung angetrieben, also wie hat sie sich motiviert, dieses Ziel zu erreichen?
> Darüber soll sie mal nachdenken. Dann denkt sie nebenbei auch drüber nach, was für tolle Dinge sie schon gemacht hat -> gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein.


puuuh. das wüsste ich selbst nicht mal bei mir. im studium hat mans halt gemacht, weils gemacht werden musste. da stellte sich die frage nach motivation eigentlich nicht so. sie hat auch meistens sowas gesagt wie "bin froh, wenn das vorbei ist." das sollte ja nicht die motivation beim biken sein 
ich glaub es ist einfacher das selbstbewusstsein in dem fall durch taten zu stärken, als durch überlegungen, oder?


----------



## swe68 (3. Juni 2015)

Aber du kannst durch Überlegungen herausfinden, welche Taten helfen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2015)

ach, so ne Liste zu schreiben (ja wirklich aufschreiben!) mit dem was man schon erreicht hat, ist wirklich gut! Manchmal muss man da wirklich mal bewusst drüber nachdenken! Man vergisst ja zu vieles. Oder sieht vieles als selbstverständlich an...

Mir hilft auch immer wieder ein Fahrtechnik-Training! Beim letzten habe ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt wahnsinnig viel neues gelernt, aber: ich habe viel Lob bekommen! Das tut sehr gut!


----------



## Sleyvas (4. Juni 2015)

Was mir gerade noch so auffällt: hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass sie da erste Mal in dem Jahr auf dem Rad saß? In dem Fall würde hier glaube ich schon viel zu tiefgründig interpretiert und geratschlagt. Klar ist man nach über nem halben Jahr Pause wieder steif auf dem Rad und fühlt sich unsicher. Sofern da kein Erfahrungsschatz von Dekaden des Bikens gegeben ist und man sich direkt wieder "zu Hause" fühlt, wird da jeder unsicher sein und sich erstmal wieder eingewöhnen müssen, um ein Gefühl fürs Bike zu bekommen. Da braucht man dann erst recht keinen Druck von anderen sondern einfach bissle Zeit  Über Motivation und Ambition darf man sich natürlich mal ein paar Gedanken machen. Wenn sie besser und selbstsicherer werden MÖCHTE, muss sie eben auch etwas dafür tun.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen @Sleyvas,
nein, nein. Wir waren das erste Mal im Park für dieses Jahr.
Wir waren zuvor 2 Runden Enduro fahren (war technisch anspruchsvoller als da im Park) und das hat super geklappt - auf Anhieb. 
Wie es aussieht, werden wir am Wochenende ein paar Singletrails mit Liftunterstützung fahren - also viele Tiefenmeter sammeln. Das sollte helfen 

Das mit der Liste ist übrigens gar nicht so schlecht, glaube ich 
@swe68 @Frau Rauscher


----------



## black soul (4. Juni 2015)

gut so. ihr werdet das schon hinkriegen


----------



## waldfeger (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo bastifunbiker
Ich bin auch aus der Schweiz (wil sg) und werde Ende Juni im ladies Camp Films dabeisein. Früher hatte ich auch ne Abneigung gegenüber frauencamps, aber unterdessen habe ich bereits 2/3 gemacht und war jedes Mal happy. Jede Frau hat andere Beweggründe und ich finde unter Frauen ist der gegenseitige Respekt einfach da. Und öfters könnte ich beobachten, dass vorallem eher unsichere Frauen die größten Fortschritte gemacht haben. Würde mich freuen,wenn deine Freundin auch kommen will. Oder evtl mal mit mir in Lenzerheide oder chur im gemäßigtem frauentempo,glaub das ist schon was anderes. Bin früher auch nur mit meinem Mann endurotouren gefahren und gelegentlich Parks.aber Frauen ermüden meist schneller,brauchen mehr Pausen, verkrampfen sich schneller usw... Jetzt bin ich 2 fache Mutter und freu mich auf jede noch so kurze zeit, die ich biken gehen darf/kann. Vorallem muss man Spaß haben, und bikeparkbesuche ist ja nur eine Form davon. Viel wichtiger ist, dass ihr viele gemeinsame Stunden auf dem bike Teilen könnt,dass schweißt als Team enorm zusammen. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ja, der Runca steht eh auf dem Plan... wobei der stellenweise gar nicht mal so ohne ist - aber wenigstens ohne teilchenbeschleuniger ...


War am Freitag Vormittag in Flims und bin den Runca gefahren.
So wie Du das Fahrkönnen Deiner Freundin beschreibst, wird sie sich eher nicht überfordert fühlen, denke ich, aber das ist nur eine Einschätzung meinerseits nach Deinen Beiträgen.
Denn der Runca-Trail hat sich sehr verändert!
War er vor Jahren ein abwechslungsreicher Naturtrail, oben steinig und ruppig, dann Waldboden und spannende Wurzelsteilstücke, dazwischen mal ein paar - mitunter anspruchsvolle - Holzelemente, ist er nun ein perfekt geshapter Anlieger-Flowtrail geworden.
Macht schon auch noch Spaß, nun können ihn fast alle Biker fahren aber er ist halt komplett anders, weniger Fahrtechnik dafür Flow.
Früher flog man schonmal in den Bach, wenn man angerauscht kam und nicht präzise lenkte oder die alten Holzelemente am orangenen Stein waren auch tricky  Heute staubt es im geshapten Brechsand mehr.

Nicht mißverstehen, die Trailbauer haben sich sehr, sehr viel Mühe gegeben und liebevoll und perfekt geshapt und die alten Schlüsselstellen flowig über- oder umbaut. Es ist halt nicht unbedingt meins, ich mochte den "Alten" mehr, zumal damals der Runca meine erste Trailerfahrung war.


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mädels 

aaalso: wir sind am Samstag eine (stellenweise technisch doch recht anspruchsvolle) Tour gefahren: 42 km, 1100 hm. Dabei hat sie sich echt super geschlagen. Vor allem bergab! Ich bin locker gefahren und musste fast nicht auf sie warten. Am Ende fand sie es sogar schade, dass es "schon" vorbei ist 

Dann habe ich gestern nochmal den drive nutzen wollen und sie auf das BÖSE SX Trail "gezwungen". Samstag war sie mit dem Enduro Expert Evo unterwegs. Sonntag morgen habe ich beide nebeneinander gestellt. Sie hat angesehen, dass die Geometrie und Grösse der Bikes sehr ähnlich ist. Dann ist sie auf beiden im Hof etwas gerollt und meinte, das SX sei viel "wackliger"... Dann habe ich an ein paar Knöpfen an der Federung gedreht und sie meinte "naja jetzt geht's schon besser" 
Also, Bikes ins Auto geworfen und ab nach Flims. Es war, durch Trockenheit, zwar etwas rutschig, aber geklappt hat eigentlich alles.
Sie ist alles komplett gefahren. Gestürzt ist sie nur einmal. Im Stehen umgefallen 
Also die "Grund-Sicherheit" ist wieder gegeben. Jetzt muss sie noch etwas an Vertrauen zu sich und dem Bike zulegen, damit es mit der Geschwindigkeit passt. Die Kurven (gerade im oberen Teil, wo das Gelände etwas steiler ist), worden recht langsam und sehr aufrecht durchfahren. Unten war es minimal besser und auch etwas zügiger. Jetzt heisst es üben, üben, üben... Teilnahme am Ladies Camp steht nun auch 

nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und ich hoffe, der ein oder anderen konnte auch etwas geholfen werden


----------



## waldfeger (8. Juni 2015)

Super,freut mich für euch beiden, dass ihr wieder zusammen Spaß und Freude hat. Geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles. Lieber technisch sauber fahrn, mit der Zeit kommt Vertrauen und dann fährt man auch zügiger. Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juni 2015)

ich bin Verfechter der "Geschwindigkeit-bringt-Sicherheit"-Philosophie


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Juni 2015)

Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert - ja, aber sie bringt dann Unsicherheit, wenn man (oder besser frau) glaubt, nicht rechtzeitig reagieren zu könen  Nur mal so mit der Logik einer Frau betrachtet 
Ich hab mir den Thread durhcgelesen und mich an so vielen Stellen wiedererkannt  
Mein Mann muss auch oft an meiner sher eigenen Logik verzweifeln. Letzte Woche im Vinschgau hatt ich zweimal die Situation, dass ich Stellen, die ich selbst als fahrbar betrachtet hab, geshoben hab, weil ich kurz nen Unsicherheitsmoment hatte und dann auf die Stelle keine Lust mehr hatte. Und unten angekommen gesagt hab "Das hätt ich fahren können, ich weiß!" Und beim nächstn Mal fahr ich's dann auch.
Du bist nicht allein mit deinem Leiden


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

Hello again Damen der Schöpfung,

also ich schau nochmal kurz rein zwecks Bedankung (nicht mit Betankung verwechseln).
Es war, wie gedacht: viel hilft viel.
Wir waren nun fast jedes WE mindens 1mal auf dem Bike. Anfangs Singletrails, dann Runcatrail, dann Never End Trail und zwischendurch paar Endurotouren.

Ab und zu wird bei technischen, steilen Stellen zwar noch geschoben, aber der Rest klappt sehr gut und zügig. Auch den Bikepark hat sie zurückerobert  Das geht sogar so weit, dass sie den Schritt von Flow Line zur Prime Line gewagt hat  (Blau nach Rot [Alpen, nicht Ostseeküste ]
Ladies Camp hat aber leider, aufgrund gesundheitl. Beschwerden, nicht geklappt 

Es wird auch weiterhin immer besser. Stürze sind schon eine Weile nicht vorgekommen und die Geschwindigkeit nimmt bei jeder Abfahrt etwas zu. Am Wochenende wurde sie sogar von Besagterdamediedenmännernfahrtechnischebenbürdigist gelobt 
Sie hat sich auch das Ziel gesetzt demnächst den "kleinen" Drop in Lenzerheide zu springen 

Also nochmal vielen Dank an alle Mitwirkendeninnen 
... und noch ein paar Fotos vom "Anfang" der Reise  [habe gerade nix aktuelles]


----------

